# Vacuum degassing - How much vacuum should I pull and why



## winedegasser (Mar 26, 2013)

The reason why degassing is important in home wine brewing is that during the fermentation process of wine making, carbon dioxide is released and dissolved in the fermented juice. Vacuum is a very effective way to extract Co2 from the wine. But how much vacuum should we pull? Too low it won't work effectively. Too high alcohol will start evaporating and it will decrease the ABV (alcohol by volume) value of wine.

To get the number correctly we need to understand
1. The relationship between temperature and gas solubility
2. The relationship between pressure and gas solubility
3. The relationship between pressure and liquid boiling point

Generally speaking
1. The lower the temperature of the wine becomes, the more carbon dioxide dissolves.
2. As the pressure in the container decreases, the solubility of carbon dioxide in wine decreases.
3. The lower the pressure is, the lower the boiling point is. 

1. and 2. mean that at a lower temperature, we need to pull more vacuum to effectively degas the wine. 3 means that if we pull TOO much vacuum (pressure is too low), the wine will boil and evaporates

The following table shows you the boiling temperatures at different vacuum pressure (Source CalcTool)







So at 23 Celsius (74 Fahrenheit), -20" can be used to pull the Co2 out without affecting the ABV (alcohol by volume). 

If you are interested to know more details about the scientific backgroud please check Wikipedia
Henry's law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry's_law
Solubility: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solubility#Temperature
Degasification: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degasification


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 27, 2013)

I got some questions about if -25 inHg is safe for the carboys. Frankly speaking, I don't have any scientific proof to say that it is. Neither do I have any proof to say that it is not. 

*I recommend that all my customers to pull NO MORE than -20 inHg because the quality of carboys are different. *

However, I have 5 glass carboys, and I degas in my garage, which is between 10 to 18 Celsius, or 50 to 64 Fahrenheit. I've been degassing using them at -26 for over two years now and never had problem with any of them. Mind you, they are all good quality, thick and heavy carboys I bought from good reputation stores. e.g. they are not made in the other end of the world. 

And every time I used them for degassing (*VERY *important), I checked see if there's any cracks/chips. Also (*EXTREMELY *important) I topped it up at least to the curve edge of the carboy.


----------



## saramc (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess my issue is that if you are selling this tool and supplying temps/pressures yet have NO DATA to backup the safety of these methods you better hope you have some major liability insurance. I can so see lawsuits happening based off of the advice your provide. If you do not know, you should NOT be advising others. Poor business practice in my opinion.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

I get good results with -18" Hg. Takes a few days under held vacuum. Though I watched a friend implode a 54L demijohn with a pump capable of -30". I don't know if it was pulling that much when it caved. I'm pretty sure the thinner glass and heavier mass were contributing factors. 
That and the Demi was probably older than me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 27, 2013)

saramc said:


> I guess my issue is that if you are selling this tool and supplying temps/pressures yet have NO DATA to backup the safety of these methods you better hope you have some major liability insurance. I can so see lawsuits happening based off of the advice your provide. If you do not know, you should NOT be advising others. Poor business practice in my opinion.



Good point Sara
I had to go thru extensive insurance liability questions, and approx 8 years of research and development as well. The biggest thing is to make the process of winemaking easier - especially people who have bad backs or other disabilities. But the whole time I have to think about the safety of my customers which always come first. That is why my customer support is so high in my priority


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 27, 2013)

saramc said:


> I guess my issue is that if you are selling this tool and supplying temps/pressures yet have NO DATA to backup the safety of these methods you better hope you have some major liability insurance. I can so see lawsuits happening based off of the advice your provide. If you do not know, you should NOT be advising others. Poor business practice in my opinion.



You are absolutely right! 

I will take out those numbers and advise all my customers that they should only pull -20 inHg. Thank you SOOOOO much for reminding me!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 27, 2013)

winedegasser said:


> You are absolutely right!
> 
> I will take out those numbers and advise all my customers that they should only pull -20 inHg. Thank you SOOOOO much for reminding me!!!



Winedegasser 

I hope you have Liability Insurance ? 
Is it also good for the United States - unless you specifically ask for it - you most likely are only insured for the country you reside in


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes the same applies to you too 

Because -22 may be too high to some carboys and you don't have any data to back it up either. In fact, nobody does. 



vacuumpumpman said:


> Winedegasser
> 
> I hope you have Major Medical Insurance ?
> Is it also good for the United States - unless you specifically as for it - you most likely are only insured for the country you reside in


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 27, 2013)

The question is do you have liability insurance for anyone who purchased your product ? I hope so


----------



## Chiumanfu (Mar 27, 2013)

How did this become a discussion on America's obsession with law suits? This mentality is the main reason why North America is losing it's technological edge.

Winedegasser. Thanks for the chart. You clearly show the boiling point of the ethyl alcohol component of the wine, but I think at higher vacuum levels, there is more to consider. Who knows?...All the volatile compounds that make up the bouquet of the wine could be easily vaporised as well. For that reason, I prefer to use as low a vacuum as possible for as short as possible and prefer grasshoppers falling film technique.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 27, 2013)

I think this is absolutely a question of liability...let me explain, if I am purchasing a product I want to know that the manufacturer has done their due diligence to not only protect me but to know that they comprehend their own products and their limitations, anything less is just a gamble, I don't want to know that the manufacturer is conducting his tests on us.... this raises more than one red flag.


----------



## pjd (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! We got us a pissing contest here! One vendor whose machine sucks and another vendor whose machine blows! ok, vacuum pump versus air compressor. This will be fun to watch!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 27, 2013)

Phil,


> One vendor whose machine sucks and another vendor whose machine blows!


 you make this sound like two negetives..... This is very important for fellow members to know which machine has been tested and has the proven track record to stand behind the claims.
I get very nervous if a vendor does not know the limitations or thresholds of its own products.
We all work too hard to waste money on the hope of a product working well, only to find out that the manufacturer changes their recommendations in each thread.... if you don't know how much pressure is too much when selling a vacuum pump, it's time to go back to the books and get nthings right before you harm someone, "oppps, thanks for reminding me just doesnt cut it".


----------



## pjd (Mar 27, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Phil,
> you make this sound like two negetives..... This is very important for fellow members to know which machine has been tested and has the proven track record to stand behind the claims.
> I get very nervous if a vendor does not know the limitations or thresholds of its own products.
> We all work too hard to waste money on the hope of a product working well, only to find out that the manufacturer changes their recommendations in each thread.... if you don't know how much pressure is too much when selling a vacuum pump, it's time to go back to the books and get nthings right before you harm someone, "oppps, thanks for reminding me just doesnt cut it".


 Tom, I said that totally tongue in cheek! I own the all in one and it is a good machine. I just thought it was funny watching the sniping going on. Basically I agree with you. I did not mean this to sound negative it was just humor!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 28, 2013)

Phil,
Sorry Bud! As a business owner, I get caught up in trying to make sure winemakingtalk members are aware of what is factual. I apologize if I have offended you.


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 28, 2013)

Wine Degasser has been tested over 30 times on 5 different carboys that I have at -25" (room temperature 10C / 50F) and all worked fine. I have youtube video to back it up. 

However, I can only test it on *MY *carboys, not all the other carboys in the world. 

So when I sell it I lowered the recommended vacuum to -20". 

Make sense?


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 28, 2013)

pjd said:


> Wow! We got us a pissing contest here! One vendor whose machine sucks and another vendor whose machine blows! ok, vacuum pump versus air compressor. This will be fun to watch!





For the record, I am providing those numbers as a reference for all members who vacuum degas their wine, NOT just wine degasser users. 

You can DIY your own pump, buy a hand vac, buy all-in-one, or my degasser. They all do the job. No matter what you choice is, I hope this information can be helpful for you.

I believe it's not just about making money, it's about making money and *having fun and making things easier *(Thx Brew & Wine Supply)


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't think anyone has mentioned you're Canadian, except for a question on shipping. Where did that come from? The last two words sum it up "Having fun" and I'll ad in *making things easy*


----------



## winedegasser (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry if I offended you in anyway. I just meant to say I am too focusing on the having fun part, not the making money part. I have to admit that I am not very good at promoting my products...



Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Don't think anyone has mentioned you're Canadian, except for a question on shipping. Where did that come from? The last two words sum it up "Having fun" and I'll ad in *making things easy*


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the data. We all know the risk with whatever we chose to use for vacuum transfer, not to mention the integrity of the vessel we are putting under vacuum.


----------



## jethro (Oct 12, 2013)

Can I degas my carboy by hooking it up to an old Shop-Vac (electric vacuum cleaner) that I use for cleaning sawdust & debris off my porch? How would I measure the pressure? Is there some kind of manometer that is sold for this purpose? Would doing this ruin the Shop-Vac motor?

Has anybody done this? Or is this a bad idea?


----------



## bkisel (Oct 12, 2013)

jethro said:


> Can I degas my carboy by hooking it up to an old Shop-Vac (electric vacuum cleaner) that I use for cleaning sawdust & debris off my porch? How would I measure the pressure? Is there some kind of manometer that is sold for this purpose? Would doing this ruin the Shop-Vac motor?
> 
> Has anybody done this? Or is this a bad idea?



I tried it and no bubbles came up. Guessing that Shop Vacs maybe move a lot of air but not with much pressure/vacuum.

My little wine bottle hand pump works for degassing but it takes a lot of pumping over the course of 2-3 days. Many folks use brake bleeder pumps. From what I read here the All in One pump is the way to go.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2013)

The shop vac is a good idea and all - but I don't think it has enough vacuum though. You are going to need a good amount of vacuum and LPM (liters per minute for the proper flow) You have to have both in order to degass properly and still have enough vacuum to keep everything running smoothly.


----------



## jethro (Oct 12, 2013)

Just as well. It's too noisy to run for more than a few minutes.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Oct 13, 2013)

You can buy a 12-24v vacuum pump on eBay for $20. Works great. Runs off a laptop charger. 
http://bit.ly/19IqAyN


----------



## oreoman (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking for opinions on the gas getter. My LHBS uses one and I like it. I see how everyone likes the allinone but I don't know if I want a bottler also. Plus I ferment in one room and rack and bottle in another. So I still have to move carboys. 
Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 16, 2013)

Two suggestions, 1) put your fermentation vessels on a rolling cart, "furniture moving dollies" as low as $15 ea & you can move 2 carboys on it at one time. 2) the AIO bottler is the best, makes bottling both FUN & PROFESSIONAL. Roy


----------



## MrKevin (Oct 16, 2013)

oreoman said:


> Looking for opinions on the gas getter. My LHBS uses one and I like it. I see how everyone likes the allinone but I don't know if I want a bottler also. Plus I ferment in one room and rack and bottle in another. So I still have to move carboys.
> Any opinions would be appreciated



I use the gas getter and like it a lot, the only con is there is no gauge to know the hg being created. 

Kevin


----------



## diywinemakers (Oct 25, 2013)

Just uploaded 3 youtube videos including a Vacuum Degassing Kit
http://www.diywinemakers.com
We also sell vacuum gauge too if you want to watch how many vacuum you are getting


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2015)

derejs said:


> This is a great explanation of degassing from winedegasser with some great links for anyone interested in the science like I am. Thought it would be interesting to some of my friends on here who haven't seen it. Great info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making. As always, appreciative of everyone's effort and help making this site educational and fun



Yes it is -

Just to let you know that -
winedegasser now goes under the name of diywinemakers -
since he had to switched his product line.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 12, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes it is -
> 
> Just to let you know that -
> winedegasser now goes under the name of diywinemakers -
> since he had to switched his product line.



So what you are saying is that diywinemakers is the same person as winedagasser? That's messed up.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

I have no idea who either of these people are (although it looks like one is a vendor?), but I thought most forums prohibited having multiple ID's?


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 12, 2015)

The ID "winedegasser" was a personal ID and has been deactivated for more than 18 mouths. 

We are now an incorporated company and under the ID "diywinemakers". 

Our product has evolved into a *multi-functional FDR system (Filling, Degassing and Racking).* 

Please visit our website http://www.AceWineSupplies.com for more information. 

Cheers,


----------



## dralarms (Jan 12, 2015)

"Interesting" design to say the least. Is that 160.00 complete or do you have to buy "extras"?


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 12, 2015)

dralarms said:


> "Interesting" design to say the least. Is that 160.00 complete or do you have to buy "extras"?



Yes the $160 Floor Corker FDR Package comes with everything except the floor corker. 

This is a list of the compatible floor corkers - 
www.acewinesupplies.com/documents/filler-corker-connector

And you would also need a regular wine bottle (or a jar or carboy) as the overflow container and a regular racking cane of course. 

Cheers,


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

Went to your page, is that the vacuum pump just hanging off the back held on by a screw clamp?


----------



## richmke (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Went to your page, is that the vacuum pump just hanging off the back held on by a screw clamp?



The Parts page shows the vacuum pump


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

richmke said:


> The Parts page shows the vacuum pump



Didn't go to the parts page. Went to the description page and it appears that thd pump is being held on by a metal screw clamp.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Didn't go to the parts page. Went to the description page and it appears that thd pump is being held on by a metal screw clamp.



I couldn't figure it all out, studying the web page. No offense to the seller, but the elegance of the All-In-One had me from hello. Using mine again this weekend to rack a few batches and bottle one batch. May come up a bottle short by the time Saturday is over.


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry that's an old picture of my prototype taken 1 year ago. 

This is the vacuum station DIY plan. It's for DIYers so it does not look pretty but works. 
http://www.acewinesupplies.com/documents/diy-building-a-wine-making-vacuum-station

*AND* we have a batch of pre-made vacuum station housing made of stainless steel and PVC coming in. I will have the website updated when I get them. 

This is our oil-less untra-quite vacuum pump




Cheers,


dralarms said:


> Went to your page, is that the vacuum pump just hanging off the back held on by a screw clamp?


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> I couldn't figure it all out, studying the web page. No offense to the seller, but the elegance of the All-In-One had me from hello. Using mine again this weekend to rack a few batches and bottle one batch. May come up a bottle short by the time Saturday is over.



No offense taken  We welcome all comments and suggestions. That's what make us better and better. 

We did get some feedback from our customers asking for a ready to use vacuum station housing. That's why we developed it and the first batch is on its way to us. 

Cheers,


----------



## oldwino54 (Jan 16, 2015)

How do know how much vacume you are pulling?? Sounds great


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

So is this a "put it together" yourself kit?


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

Just one more question, after watching your video what is up with having to build up pressure in the empty carboy and shutting off the vacuum pump and opening the valve? Is the pump not powerful enough to run constantly and provide a stable vacuum?


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 16, 2015)

Back to vacuum gassing for a minute. If you have a vacuum pump (electrically powered) I recommend spash racking.


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Just one more question, after watching your video what is up with having to build up pressure in the empty carboy and shutting off the vacuum pump and opening the valve? Is the pump not powerful enough to run constantly and provide a stable vacuum?



The assembly process is very simple and takes less than 10 minutes. I will make an unboxing and assembly video when I get a chance. I will also convert the manuals into website format and post it online. 

Closing the degassing inline valve at the beginning ensures that *every drop* of wine is exposed to constant vacuum pressure. If you watched the video closely you can see how powerful the vacuum has been built up when the valve is opened. 
http://youtu.be/NLqUKkZLCQw?t=18s

Our vacuum pump is strong enough to hold a constant and stable vacuum pressure. As stated in my video, you can, but don't “have to” close and open the valve during the degassing process. The inline valve gives you the option to let wine expose to the vacuum pressure longer if you happen to have a very "gassy" batch. 
Cheers,


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Back to vacuum gassing for a minute. If you have a vacuum pump (electrically powered) I recommend spash racking.



Totally agreed


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't understand your explanation. 

How many 5 gallon buckets can I do at one time without turning off the pump?


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

Also, how much is shipping from Bedford, Nova Scotia? And who pays the duty fees if any?


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for your time, after examining all the options and pros and cons, I have decided that the ALL IN ONE wine pump is a better product for me, made in the good old USA, and customers reviews are very good.


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Also, how much is shipping from Bedford, Nova Scotia? And who pays the duty fees if any?



https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/404/kw/duty%20free%20allowance
"Goods that are made in Canada or Mexico may be eligible for duty-free treatment or reduced duty rates under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA)"

We will pay for the duty fees if there's any. Just take a photo and email to us and you'll get your duty fee refunded. 

Cheers,


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> I don't understand your explanation.
> 
> How many 5 gallon buckets can I do at one time without turning off the pump?



I bottled 7 buckets (23 liters, 6 gallon per bucket) and the vacuum pump was only lurk warm... I stopped because I didn't have more to bottle


----------



## dralarms (Jan 16, 2015)

diywinemakers said:


> I bottled 7 buckets (23 liters, 6 gallon) and the vacuum pump was only lurk warm... I stopped because I didn't have more to bottle



My brother has the allinone and transferred 55 gallons with it at one time. I thought he was crazy.


----------



## richmke (Jan 16, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Just one more question, after watching your video what is up with having to build up pressure in the empty carboy and shutting off the vacuum pump and opening the valve? Is the pump not powerful enough to run constantly and provide a stable vacuum?



The issue is building up the initial vacuum, not maintaining it (stable vacuum). For example (numbers are completely hypothetical)...

Without the valve, the wine will start flowing at 5mm Hg of pressure. The pump can pull a volume of air faster than the wine can flow. So, over time, the pump will build up to the 20 mm Hg. The initial wine will enter the carboy at a significantly less vacuum pressure.

If you use the valve, it will take a minute or so, but the 6 gallons of air in the carboy will eventually be reduced to 20 mm Hg of pressure. Open the valve and all the wine entering the carboy experiences the 20 mm Hg of pressure.


----------



## HoCo Al (Jan 20, 2015)

richmke said:


> The issue is building up the initial vacuum, not maintaining it (stable vacuum). For example (numbers are completely hypothetical)...
> 
> Without the valve, the wine will start flowing at 5mm Hg of pressure. The pump can pull a volume of air faster than the wine can flow. So, over time, the pump will build up to the 20 mm Hg. The initial wine will enter the carboy at a significantly less vacuum pressure.
> 
> If you use the valve, it will take a minute or so, but the 6 gallons of air in the carboy will eventually be reduced to 20 mm Hg of pressure. Open the valve and all the wine entering the carboy experiences the 20 mm Hg of pressure.



Why is important for all the wine entering the carboy to experience the same constant pressure? I'm a relative newbie, so sorry if this should be obvious, but it isn't to me. 

I have an all-in-one pump, and I inserted a valve in the line myself to use both for degassing and to prevent the siphon-action reversing of flow after filling a receiving container. But I have not been using the valve to build up the pressure before starting.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2015)

You don't need to with the Allinonewinepump, because it is a much stronger vacuum pump than others are using. 
Also just sucking up a little air when you are almost done with your transfer and it will not siphon back.
Just press the vacuum release and turn off pump.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 20, 2015)

So the all in one has a stronger pump? Good to know.


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 20, 2015)

HoCo Al said:


> Why is important for all the wine entering the carboy to experience the same constant pressure? I'm a relative newbie, so sorry if this should be obvious, but it isn't to me.
> 
> I have an all-in-one pump, and I inserted a valve in the line myself to use both for degassing and to prevent the siphon-action reversing of flow after filling a receiving container. But I have not been using the valve to build up the pressure before starting.



Hi HoCo Al

This is not using the valve






Using the valve





I have not used the all-in-one pump so I will not say our vacuum pump is stronger than all-in-one, or any other people's vacuum pumps. 

But I can tell people these: Our wine making vacuum pump has a flow rate of 10 liter / minute, and the carboys for wine making is 23L. So it is strong enough for all wine making tasks such as bottle filling, degassing and racking. 

However, the vacuum pump is not the ONLY product we sell. We sell a system that includes not only the pump, but the platform for vacuum bottle filling, all the valves and adapters for as little as $159.99. 

Cheers and happy wine making.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 20, 2015)

We understand what you are saying, just don't agree that it's necessary. I can't se a reason to use the valve to increase the initial vacuum.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2015)

Just to clarify everything - 

The Allinonewinepump has a specially designed pump, because there was no others with the specs that I was needing to make the best vacuum wine transferring system out there. 

It is not your typical 12 dc volt system - but a much higher voltage in order to run the vacuum pump which is attached to it. 

The LPM (liters per minute ) are around 25 and the vacuum is 22 in. -Hg

I literally put all the parts together by hand - connecting rod,piston,cylinder, and so on. All are lubricated with synthetic oil to make them last alot longer than the 1 year warranty.


----------



## HoCo Al (Jan 20, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Just to clarify everything -
> 
> The Allinonewinepump has a specially designed pump, because there was no others with the specs that I was needing to make the best vacuum wine transferring system out there.
> 
> ...



Some of the earlier posts say that the vacuum should be less than 20 in. when using a vacuum pump for de-gassing, or presumably you will begin to evaporate alcohol from the wine. I haven't actually researched it myself yet, so I'm just repeating what I believe I read in some earlier posts. In addition the specific limit would not be a fixed vacuum level but would be temperature-dependent. 

In any case, it does raise a new concern that I had not considered. Since you say your pump is 22 in., does that mean that I am in danger of evaporating the alcohol in my wine when I use my allinone pump for de-gassing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2015)

HoCo Al said:


> Some of the earlier posts say that the vacuum should be less than 20 in. when using a vacuum pump for de-gassing, or presumably you will begin to evaporate alcohol from the wine. I haven't actually researched it myself yet, so I'm just repeating what I believe I read in some earlier posts. In addition the specific limit would not be a fixed vacuum level but would be temperature-dependent.
> 
> In any case, it does raise a new concern that I had not considered. Since you say your pump is 22 in., does that mean that I am in danger of evaporating the alcohol in my wine when I use my allinone pump for de-gassing?



By no means at all !!

Typically alcohol will not start to boiling till below -25 in HG , all depending on your altitude and temperature. Considering it takes less than 4 minutes to do a transfer there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## HoCo Al (Jan 20, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> By no means at all !!
> 
> Typically alcohol will not start to boiling till below -25 in HG , all depending on your altitude and temperature. Considering it takes less than 4 minutes to do a transfer there is nothing to worry about.



My altitude is 500 ft. The temperature of the wine and ambient in the winery was about 60 F.

My concern was not with the actual wine transfer per se, but with the de-gassing process. So several times during a transfer I close the valve to stop the transfer and let the vacuum build up in the receiving carboy. The last time I did this very large amounts of foam - several inches - came up each time I did it. I was assuming this was only CO2. Now I'm wondering: did I also evaporate some alcohol? Hopefully not.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2015)

The altitude is just above 500 for Chicago - so no worries there - 

The temperature of the wine should be at least 10 degrees warmer or around 72 degrees in order to remove the CO2

More than likely you did not remove any alcohol due to the cold temperature that you initially started with. 

Even at 85 degrees at 22 in - hg you still will not boil alcohol


----------



## richmke (Jan 20, 2015)

HoCo Al said:


> Why is important for all the wine entering the carboy to experience the same constant pressure? I'm a relative newbie, so sorry if this should be obvious, but it isn't to me.



I wouldn't raise it to the level of "important". 

The reason is the wine entering during the initial phase experiences a higher pressure, so degasses less effectively. In the grand scheme of things, it is a minor point.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 24, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Just to clarify everything -
> 
> The Allinonewinepump has a specially designed pump, because there was no others with the specs that I was needing to make the best vacuum wine transferring system out there.
> 
> ...




I know I had some emails asking about the pump and all - So I decided to take a picture of just the connecting rods - minus the bushing,top plate and piston ring and many other parts that all have to be hand assembled. 

The key is to make sure that it has a piston over a diaphragm pump in order to produce the correct amount of LPM and vacuum. 

I hope I didn't give out too much information - If I did I guess I will have to call it the ORIGINAL ALLINONEWINEPUMP ! 

This process also goes for the entire vacuum pump enclosure as it is well deigned and all dado cut and made from plastic materials. I made it from plastic materials that were mainly entire washable,knowing it may get a drip or 2 of wine on it - LOL.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, so you actually build the vacuum pump yourself? That is so cool. That really makes your All In One winepump totally unique.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 9, 2015)

dralarms and everyone else - 

Everything about the Allinonewinepump is designed by hand from any custom bung you may need, to all hand made bottle fillers- everything that is included in the pump kit is all made and developed by our family. 

We do not feel that we would get the same high standards if we were to contract it out - Also, we don't feel it is necessary to outsource, as we are able to keep up with production demands. We typically do not advertise much as we believe in the word of mouth is the best approach. 

Please take a look at this link - this is about me and my family and the Allinonewinepump - 

http://allinonewinepump.com/about-us/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 10, 2015)

derekjames100 said:


> I'm thinking shark tank. Go global!



If I only had a penny for everytime I heard that !! - LOL


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> dralarms and everyone else -
> 
> Everything about the Allinonewinepump is designed by hand from any custom bung you may need, to all hand made bottle fillers- everything that is included in the pump kit is all made and developed by our family.
> 
> ...




I knew it was a great product. There was a bunch of time, planning and thought into the making the AIO. It shows too.


----------

